# TiVo HD Series 3 - Make Me an Offer



## newhopenet (Jun 25, 2009)

I have a TiVo Series 3 (Model No. TCD652160). It is stock, I've never modified anything on it. Works great (at least it did last time I used it in July of 2011).

There is no subscription on it. It is in excellent condition -- no scratches or anything like that. Includes remote control, but no original box or manuals.

If you're interested, you can PM me, or email: claimtruth {at} gmail. I'm not sure what its worth without a subscription plan, but you can just make me an offer if you're interested. We can discuss payment method / shipping etc. 

-josh


----------

